# wintv-nexus-s dvb card can't get it configured. Semi Solved

## lmcogs

Hi

Appreciate any ideas on how to get this card working.  At the moment nothing is showing up in dmesg and the modules are not loading.  This card was recognised couple days ago after having been sitting in a drawer for a while I decided to install it in a recent purchased asus premium board.  I emerged tvtime and downloaded firmware dvb-ttpci-01.fw-2622 and copied it to /lib/firmware/dvb-ttpci-01.fw and since I wasn't sure I copied it to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware.  Modules were loaded successfully and the firmware seemed to be accepted.  But when I rebooted then the card was not even in dmesg and modules not loaded.  This was with kernel-2.6.14-r2.  So I upgraded to the recent kernel but still can't get the card recognised. Perhaps it's a 64 bit thing?

uname -a

Linux DesktopAltec 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #1 Thu Jan 26 22:28:02 GMT 2006 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

lspci -v

 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Sand Microelectronics Unknown device 0003

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

        Memory at d1009000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Expansion ROM at <ignored>

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6588 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_PP=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_USB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249=m

CONFIG_TUNER_3036=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC30=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33R10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_DVB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_AUDIO_DECODER is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DECODER is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO=m

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

CONFIG_DVB=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

#

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110=m

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_OSD=y

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CI is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_AV is not set

#

# Supported USB Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_USB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2 is not set

#

# Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP is not set

#

# Supported BT878 Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_BT8XX is not set

#

# Supported Pluto2 Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_PLUTO2 is not set

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

#

#

# Customise DVB Frontends

#

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_STV0299=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX24110=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA80XX=m

# CONFIG_DVB_MT312 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93=m

# CONFIG_DVB_S5H1420 is not set

#

# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_SP8870=m

# CONFIG_DVB_SP887X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX22700 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX22702 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_L64781=m

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA1004X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_NXT6000 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_MT352 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC is not set

#

# DVB-C (cable) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_ATMEL_AT76C651 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_VES1820=m

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA10021 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_STV0297=m

lmcogsLast edited by lmcogs on Sat Jan 28, 2006 5:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## optiactive

Do you know which modules are supposed to load? Can you load them manually from the command-line (modprobe <module_name>)? What files do you have in /etc/modules.d?

----------

## lmcogs

Hi optiactive

After reading doc in kernel/dvb I did modprobe dvb-ttpci and this is produced     

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

dvb_ttpci              97064  0

l64781                  8132  1 dvb_ttpci

saa7146_vv             51008  1 dvb_ttpci

video_buf              25028  1 saa7146_vv

saa7146                19720  2 dvb_ttpci,saa7146_vv

ves1820                 6852  1 dvb_ttpci

stv0299                11912  1 dvb_ttpci

dvb_core               87580  2 dvb_ttpci,stv0299

tda8083                 6532  1 dvb_ttpci

stv0297                 8384  1 dvb_ttpci

sp8870                  8076  1 dvb_ttpci

firmware_class         11776  2 dvb_ttpci,sp8870

ves1x93                 7300  1 dvb_ttpci

ttpci_eeprom            2944  1 dvb_ttpci

After this dmesg added a line but there is no other mention of this card in dmesg.

saa7146: register extension 'dvb' 

I also tried rc-update add hotplug boot, thinking maybe it is this but that didn't work.

In answer to you 2nd question is this 

ls /etc/modules.d/

aliases  alsa  alsa~  i386  nvidia

The following is info for this card from http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/PCI_devices_DVB-S.  I am not sure what revision it is.

Hauppauge/TT WinTV Nexus-S Rev 2.1

(stv0299/ALPS BSRU6(tsa5059) OR ves1893/ALPS BSRV2(sp5659))

    * more info on user's page

    * Details 

 features: decoder, partialts

 card driver: dvb-ttpci

 interface: PCI

 PCI device id: 1131:7146

 PCI subsystem id: 13c2:0003

 Bridge: Philips SAA7146A

 audio DAC: Texas Instruments TLC320AD80C 

 frontend possibility 1:

   tin box: ALPS BSRU6

   frontend driver: stv0299

   demodulator location: tin box

   demodulator: ST stv0299b @0x68

   PLL: Philips tsa5059 @0x61

 frontend possibility 2: 

   tin box: ALPS BSRV2

   frontend driver: ves1x93

   demodulator location: tin box

   demodulator: ves1893 @0x08

   PLL: Mitel sp5659 @0x61

 Notes: This card has only one frontend - but there are two possibilities

        This card has the same PCI ID as the other rev2.X DVB-S cards

[edit]

Hauppauge/TT WinTV Nexus-S Rev 2.2

(stv0299/ALPS BSRU6(tsa5059))

    * more info on user's page

    * Details 

 features: decoder, partialts

 card driver: dvb-ttpci

 interface: PCI

 PCI device id: 1131:7146

 PCI subsystem id: 13c2:0003

 Bridge: Philips SAA7146A

 audio DAC: Crystal CS4341

 frontend possibility 1:

   tin box: ALPS BSRU6

   frontend driver: stv0299

   demodulator location: tin box

   demodulator: ST stv0299b @0x68

   PLL: Philips tsa5059 @0x61

 Notes: This card has the same PCI ID as the other rev2.X DVB-S cards

Oh another thing there is no dvb or v4l in /dev.

lmcogs

----------

## optiactive

Well, I think that your lsmod output means the modules would load automatically if your system was configured to load them. You don't have any errors in dmesg, so that's good. 

After you run modprobe, I believe your card should be ready to test. Did you have a utility or program in mind to test with?

As far as autoloading the module, I'm not sure what hotplug has to do with it. I don't know that utility, but I thought it was for adding/removing devices while the system was running. Check this page for autoloading modules:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/migration-to-2.6.xml?style=printable

Just do a search on the page for "Autoloading modules". I've installed my own TV-Tuner card, but not this particular card. And, I haven't really done much with it, yet. Although, I did test it to be sure it worked. Hope some of this is helpful.

----------

## lmcogs

Hi optiactive

Thanks for replies.

I believe hotplug is needed to load the firmware.  Well I will try adding dvb-ttpci to module.autoloading but somehow I don't think this is it.  For some reason dmesg doesn't pick this card up and I think it should.  It did before.

I am using tvtime but it is not picking up the card.

Also I was looking throug the kernel options again and came across this.  I am not sure what it means and if it is relevant, possibly to loading the firmware.

  Generic Drivers Option

  [*] Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware 

  [*] Prevent firmware from being built  

  <M> Hotplug firmware loading support     

lmcogs

----------

## optiactive

Here is a Wiki page which may help: 

http://www.linuxtv.org/vdrwiki/index.php/DVB_installation

----------

## lmcogs

Hi optiactive

Well I have some success at last.  I decided to remove the card reboot, then close down, insert the card and reboot again.  The card was then recognised and modules loaded.  What do you make of that?  I really can't put solved to this because I don't know what's going on.  

Just for the record here's dmesg and lsmod

dmesg

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:07.0[A] -> Link [APC2] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

saa7146: found saa7146 @ mem ffffc20010660000 (revision 1, irq 21) (0x13c2,0x0003).

DVB: registering new adapter (Technotrend/Hauppauge WinTV Nexus-S rev2.X).

adapter has MAC addr = 00:d0:5c:20:90:a5

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

dvb-ttpci: gpioirq unknown type=0 len=0

dvb-ttpci: info @ card 0: firm f0240009, rtsl b0250018, vid 71010068, app 8000261d

dvb-ttpci: firmware @ card 0 supports CI link layer interface

dvb-ttpci: adac type set to 0 @ card 0

saa7146_vv: saa7146 (0): registered device video0 [v4l2]

DVB: registering frontend 0 (ST STV0299 DVB-S)...

dvb-ttpci: found av7110-0.

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ip6table_filter         3328  0

ip6_tables             24640  1 ip6table_filter

snd_seq_midi            9984  0

snd_pcm_oss            55072  0

snd_mixer_oss          18752  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           4356  0

snd_seq_oss            34816  0

snd_seq_midi_event      8320  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                56320  6 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

eth1394                21328  0

uhci_hcd               32992  0

snd_mpu401              8456  0

snd_mpu401_uart         8192  1 snd_mpu401

snd_rawmidi            28384  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          9808  5 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

parport_pc             42408  0

parport                40524  1 parport_pc

floppy                 70792  0

sk98lin               162784  0

ohci1394               34252  0

ieee1394              106296  2 eth1394,ohci1394

dvb_ttpci              97064  0

l64781                  8132  1 dvb_ttpci

saa7146_vv             51008  1 dvb_ttpci

video_buf              25028  1 saa7146_vv

saa7146                19720  2 dvb_ttpci,saa7146_vv

ves1820                 6852  1 dvb_ttpci

stv0299                11912  1 dvb_ttpci

dvb_core               87580  2 dvb_ttpci,stv0299

tda8083                 6532  1 dvb_ttpci

stv0297                 8384  1 dvb_ttpci

sp8870                  8076  1 dvb_ttpci

firmware_class         11776  2 dvb_ttpci,sp8870

ves1x93                 7300  1 dvb_ttpci

ttpci_eeprom            2944  1 dvb_ttpci

nvidia               4856912  12

forcedeth              24900  0

usbhid                 39776  0

snd_intel8x0           35624  2

snd_ac97_codec        106648  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            2880  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                96844  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              25288  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    62376  16 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_mpu401,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore              11168  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         11984  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

ehci_hcd               33672  0

ohci_hcd               20996  0

i2c_nforce2             7808  0

I now have to go find out how to scan channels for Ireland region.  Do you know how to do this?

All the best

lmcogs

----------

## optiactive

Well, that is strange. Although, reboots do work wonders, sometimes. As far as scanning for channels of a specific region, I don't know. Shouldn't it just pick up whatever channels are available?

----------

## lmcogs

Hi optiactive

I have been searching for info on the nexus-s dvb card but can't seem to find much.  I can receive one german channel in tvtime but that's all.  Apparantly you have to tune the channels in but how to do this is another thing.  I can do use scan prog from dvb-apps and have created a channel.conf but I don't know what to do with this.  I put this in ~/.mplayer  directory but $ mplayer-bin "dvb://BBC PRIME" gives errors like

EMUX OPEN, AUDIO_ID: -1, VIDEO_ID: -1, SUBTITLE_ID: -1,

PROBING UP TO 2000000, PROG: 0

NO VIDEO! NO AUDIO!  NO SUBS (yet)!

Opened TS demuxer, audio: ffffffff(pid -1), video: ffffffff(pid -1)...POS=0

No stream found.

dvb_streaming_read, attempt N. 6 failed with errno 0 when reading 496 bytes

dvb_streaming_read, attempt N. 1 failed with errno 0 when reading 4096 bytes

dvb_streaming_read, return 0 bytes

Cache fill:  0.00% (0 bytes)    dvb_streaming_read, attempt N. 6 failed with err

Tvtime-scanner end with 'can't find tuner'  and I don't know what tuner for this card.

So all in all not too satisfactory.

lmcogs

----------

## lmcogs

Hi

I suppose I can classify this thread as semi solved since the card is now recognised and I am getting some reception though probably the sat dish is pointing to astra 19.2 E which is sky where most of channels are scrambled.

I got mplayer or in my case mplayer-bin working even with sound, having followed this thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-266245-highlight-mplayer+dvb.html

Haven't got xawtv or tvtime configured yet.  I am getting errors such as can't find tuner.  Howeve I am able to one channel in tvtime.

Anyone know of a good simple howto on this?  Although I would be quite happy with mplayer if I got it working properly, able to change channels etc.  I also need to point my dish to pick up BBC channels etc. which I think are at Astra-28.2E. 

One thing I noticed was that you can't run dvbscan if vdr is working.  Is this right?

lmcogs

----------

## pech

did you find out howto switch/add channels? as i have the same problem and no clue howto get more...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lmcogs

Hi

I use kaffeine now.

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/kaffeine-0.7.1  +arts -debug -dvb* +gstreamer -xinerama 0 kB

Very easy to set up and change channels etc graphical interface wysiwug.

lmcogs

----------

## pech

thanks alot lmcogs, that did the trick   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pech

here's the easy way:

just emerge vdr, get the firmware from linuxtv.org and enjoy a fully automatic nexus-s detection and digital videorecorder with pre-configured channels.conf (for germany dvb-s) in like 20min  :Wink: 

i use kmplayer to access the tv and osd. but this tool comes without pre-defined hotkeys for vdr, took me quite a while to find out (i thought it doesn't work).

sometimes things can be so easy  :Wink: 

Edit: minor typo

----------

